# What should I be doing while...



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have the brush set too. It's very useful and working relatively good on the 32s.

However, I would recommend you to buy a bigger brush as well. You can work with it much faster. Use the OEM brushes on the edges of the spokes where they are attached to the wheel.

Something like these :










Trust me


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The parts department manager also mentioned some type of wheel wax that BMW has been looking into to cure the "brake dust issue"; have you heard about this?

Does the fact that I am getting *Brilliant Line * wheels make them any more or less difficult to keep clean? :dunno:

However, I don't really care. I enjoy those solemn moments spent twice a week cleaning my BMW!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *The parts department manager also mentioned some type of wheel wax that BMW has been looking into to cure the "brake dust issue"; have you heard about this?
> 
> Does the fact that I am getting Brilliant Line  wheels make them any more or less difficult to keep clean? :dunno:
> 
> However, I don't really care. I enjoy those solemn moments spent twice a week cleaning my BMW!  *


No, I haven't heard of any wheel wax or similar. I am using P21S wheel protector on the wheels, comes in a spray can. After cleaning the wheels, you spray it and sweep it with a clean cloth. It's working like a quick detailer spray. But won't help to fight the notorious BMW brake dust 

Brilliant line won't make them any less or more difficult to keep clean. Brilliant line refers to the paint. They are looking more like 'chrome' (but they are NOT) compared to the standard 32s.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I have the brush set too. It's very useful and working relatively good on the 32s.
> 
> However, I would recommend you to buy a bigger brush as well. You can work with it much faster. Use the OEM brushes on the edges of the spokes where they are attached to the wheel.
> 
> ...


I like that idea, must buy some


----------

